# Corsair h100i v2 AIO



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hey habe mir eine H100i v2 zugelegt aber es kühlt kaum starte mein Pc ist schon bei 30grad und geht immer höher weiß nicht woran es liegt 
Hat jemand eine Idee


----------



## Anthropos (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Welche CPU?  welches Board? Welche WLP? Wie ist AIO montiert? (am Besten Foto posten) Wie wird Pumpe betrieben, über Netzteil (welche Spannung) über Mainboard (welche Drehgeschwindigkeit)?

LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

I7 7700 Z270F die Wärmeleitpaste die dabei ist


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Welche CPU?  welches Board? Welche WLP? Wie ist AIO montiert? (am Besten Foto posten) Wie wird Pumpe betrieben, über Netzteil (welche Spannung) über Mainboard (welche Drehgeschwindigkeit)?
> 
> LG


600 Watt Netzteil von be quiet


----------



## Anthropos (13. Oktober 2020)

Wie ist denn die Temperatur unter Last? Läuft die Pumpe auf 100 %?

Vielleicht ist der AIO-Kühlblock nicht richtig montiert auf der CPU bzw. dem CPU-Sockel montiert. 
Schraub ihn nochmal ab und schau nach, wie die WLP am Kühler aussieht. Ist sie überall gleichmäßig verteilt? (Damit kannst du prüfen, ob die der Kühlblock "plan" auf der CPU liegt.)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ok werde ich machen wo guck ich den ob sie auf 100% läuft weil ich kann den pc nicht länger als 5min anhabe weil er dann schon so auf 30grad ist


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Oktober 2020)

Ähm, wo ist das Problem bei 30°C nach 5 Minuten Betrieb? Das ist knapp über Raumtemperatur.

Die AIO wird über Corsair Link in Windows gesteuert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Ähm, wo ist das Problem bei 30°C nach 5 Minuten Betrieb? Das ist knapp über Raumtemperatur.


Ups meinte 60grad nicht 30grad


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Oktober 2020)

Was sagen die Drehzahlen der Lüfter und Pumpe im Programm, Leon?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

Habe ich noch nicht gesehen weil der ja so schnell heiß wird habe ich bissl schiss ihn anzumachen bin gerade dabei zu gucken wegen der Wärmeleitpaste
Habe gerade geguckt an den Ecken was bisschen was frei habe da jz was draufgemacht
Ein bild wo er gerade 5min an ist


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Oktober 2020)

Naja, wenn du nicht nachschauen willst, kann man dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du nicht nachschauen willst, kann man dir auch nicht helfen.


Wo schau ich das den nach?


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Oktober 2020)

Siehe Beitrag #6.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

Wo?


----------



## Reaper896 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hast du den CPU oder AIO Header benutzt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

Was ist das?


----------



## Reaper896 (13. Oktober 2020)

Der Anschluss für deine Pumpe und Lüfter.
Wie lautet deine genaue Bezeichung von deinem Mainboard?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

Z270F
Habe die 2 Lüfter an einen normalen 4pin angeschlossen und die pumpen mit diesem USB


----------



## Reaper896 (13. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Z270F hilft mir leider nicht weiter benötige Marke etc. 
oder schau mal in deine Anleitung von deinem Mainboard

Das Bild ist von meinem Mainboard.
Standard solltest du den 4Pin an den CPU_Fan und an das  Y- Kabel die zwei Lüfter dran.
Wenn du den AIO-Pump benutzen möchstest musst den Monitor CPU_Fan  im BIOS ausschalten/Ignore und den AIO Pump aktivieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 206893 (13. Oktober 2020)

Das erste ist die pumpe und das 2te die 2 lüfter
Also bei der pumpe der rechtw mit den bunten Kabel und ich habe das
Asus strix Z270F


----------



## Reaper896 (13. Oktober 2020)

Du musst den einen 3/4Pin an deinen CPU_ Fan anstecken und dann müsstest du noch ein Y-Kabel weg von der Pumpe haben und dort die zwei Lüfter anschließen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csnJ8wZyce4:428

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wie hier zum Beispiel


----------



## Anthropos (13. Oktober 2020)

Artjom29 schrieb:


> Also bei der pumpe der rechtw mit den bunten Kabel und ich habe das





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du es so gemacht hast, wie es in der Anleitung steht, ist die AIO schon mal richtig angeschlossen (Vorausgesetzt, sie ist auch richtig an der CPU montiert). Du solltest als nächstes ins Programm "Corsair Link" gehen und die Pumpen- und Lüftergeschwindigkeit überprüfen.


----------

